# plants sterilizing



## wirtheim (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all

I have a thought regarding the sterilization of the plants,

I know that every one uses Bleach solution.

I was thinking and wanted to know if anyone uses - 
Potassium permanganate (KMnO4)
or
99% alcohol

For my best knowledge (my Wife the PHD Chemist), the KMnO4 is a very good oxidizer the will probably kill in the best way pests, varmints and other goods that come with the plants (in my aquarium experience it also destroys snail eggs)

The alcohol is used also for sterilizing but I never heard of anyone used it for plants.


My fear in using the well known bleach, is that its bringing most plants to near death, also the other ingredients beside water are unknown and could resolve with the destruction of the plant.


Thanks for every one that will help!

W


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I've never used potassium permanganate to sterilize plants, but we used it as a very effective antibacterial in the fisheries industry. As far as 99%alcohol goes most people don't have access to ethanol of that high a proof. Alcohol is excellent to kill insect pests though, no doubt.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have dipped piles and piles of plants in a 5% bleach solution for 10 minutes. The only one I've ever had trouble with are mosses. All of the others have shown NO ill effects whatsoever. Make sure your plants are properly hydrated first and it shouldn't be an issue. Adding some soap to your bleach water dip can provide some extra protection against scale and bugs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use 10% bleach for 10 minutes and have never killed a plant with it


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I know that Frogparty is dipping some "delicate" miniature orchids, too.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That seems to be all I use these days. The bleach dip really cleans bromeliads up nicely too!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The idea from adding some soap came from Antone (Frogtofall).


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

There was a thread discussing KMnO4 here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/34484-best-way-sterilize-plants.html

When dipping plants, how do you handle the root system? Do you rinse off all of the dirt and then dip EVERYTHING?



> I have dipped piles and piles of plants in a 5% bleach solution for 10 minutes. The only one I've ever had trouble with are mosses. All of the others have shown NO ill effects whatsoever. Make sure your plants are properly hydrated first and it shouldn't be an issue. Adding some soap to your bleach water dip can provide some extra protection against scale and bugs.


What do you do for moss?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You rise out all of the dirt or as much as you can possibly get. Sometimes that can be a chore in and of itself. Then you soak the entire plant in water for 10 minutes or so to make sure it is fully hydrated. Then you dunk the entire plant into your 5 or 10% bleach/water for 10 minutes. Rinse, rinse, and rinse some more.
I would love to hear more info on what people do for mosses. The mosses I have dipped did come back eventually. I dipped a bunch of live sphagnum and it all turned yellow but is a beautiful, thriving green now.
If you are lucky enough to catch Manuran when he has a batch of moss up for sale (which may be a while because he just sold out of his latest batch a couple weeks ago), he grows it in a frog free area and says it is good to go in your viv untreated! I got several different kinds from him last go around.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I never treat the moss I get from Manuran. However,I consider him an extremely trusted source, and few other people have earned my plant trust as well. Even Andys stuff gets rinsed and sterilized because I know they spray and have a bush snail issue sometimes


----------



## wirtheim (Dec 3, 2011)

I did a 20 minutes potassium permanganate dip,

I cannot trust bleach here(Israel) the cleaning level of the factory is not trust worthy.
All the plant are alive and well 

before the sterile-dip, I soaked them in fresh water, making all the mud from the roots "melt" then I dipped them in the solution, and again 5 minutes of rinse and wash...


----------

